# painfully constipated - what do I do?



## pretendworld37 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been IBS-C on and off for many years but have always seemed to control it before it gets to this point. I've known for over a week that I was getting quite constipated even though I was still doing a BM daily. Anyhow, the past few days have been hell-ish. I've felt nauseous, had sharp stomach pain and back pain. I can hardly even do anything. I've been eating fruit everyday and been taking Actilax and last night I even took normal laxatives aswell. It's 8am and I STILL have no urgency to go. I'm just worried that I'm just making it all worse by continuing to eat. I feel like I'm just adding more and more to the problem and I don't know how to fix this


----------



## pretendworld37 (Jun 28, 2009)

OK then.... obviously nobody has any ideas.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

As you know each person reacts differently but here are some measures that work for me:-Try a "colonoscopy prep" > That day only drink liquids such as clear broth, water, juice, + jello. When you get home from work prepare in a jug: 4.1 ounce Miralax or equivalent generic laxative powder + 32 ounces Gatorade or similar. Mix well. Start drinking glass after glass. Get ready to run to bathroom. OR-Take 2 Dulcolax or equivalent generic (bisacodyl) at night. When waking up drink a glass of water with lemon. OR-Take 2 extra strength Sennakot (senna) at night. Drink glass of lemon water in a.m.


----------



## Gmonkey (Dec 4, 2009)

I would continue to eat. Drink lots of water.Try and manually stimulate you anus with your finger. Insert one finger and it may trigger your natural muscle movement just in the same way you would make your self sick by fingers down your throat.I know its gross but welcome to my world.Its sickening what i have become but there you go. I do this almost every other day for last 4 years.Also if you have hard core IBS c long term you cant start taking colonoscopy preps regularly so ignore the post above.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Not sure where you live but in US you can buy over-the counter Miralax or what is now Purelax in CVS Stores at much lower price. This osmotic will help to draw water into the intestines. But you do need to drink water throughout the day.Hope you feel better.


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Hi,I have suffered from this wonderful problem for most of my life. I'm now 38 now and finally I'm finding out which product help me get my system moving.Are you ready for less bloating and nausea that melts away? Please read on for quick relief.If you are on a really strict budget try this:1/2 glass of fresh squeezed lemon and a pinch of Cheyenne pepper, every 15 min until you go #2. Do not add any sugar or syrup.The best thing that helped me is "NATURAL CALM" (Power magnesium). I take 600 mg spread out during the day. 2 teaspoons when i wake up, 2 at dinner, just use 1/2 glass of water.No more gas, bloating, cramping, etc. WORKS WELL.Link:http://www.calmnatural.com/product/18340500001Now if your stools get too lose, just add Metagenics "meta fiber". It will bulk up your stools.link:http://www.iherb.com/Metagenics-MetaFiber-...p;utm_medium=pfFeel better fast! I can now eat most foods now that my system is moving.More food for thought...Find a good probiotic that has 25 or more billion per pill. I can only have a non-dairy probiotic... Natren - Healthy Trinity - http://store.natren.com/Merchant2/merchant...duct_Code=60030Find out what blood type you are, and get tested to make sure you are eating foods you are not allergic to.for me I'm Blood type: O No dairy (eat goat milk, goat butter, keifer, goat yogurt).Try to eliminate sugar! This one was the hardest of all to accomplish. When you are constipated usually the yeast takes over in your digestive tract and you get more constipated!No corn, No wheat.Plenty of fresh pure water!!I hope you get the relief you deserve and feel as well as I do now - as fast as i did...


----------



## FlutterGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

To GMonkey- i have to do what u do. It's called pelvic floor dysfunction. My stomach is in pain i think because i'm constipated. I am always bloated and my back always hurts. Everything that i eat hurts. Does this happen to you?


----------

